# لاتبكي



## جوو الرياض (4 نوفمبر 2011)

اسعد الله صبااحكم​ 
~0~0 
لا تسمح لأحد أن يأخذ الأولوية في حياتك عندما تكون أنت خيارا ثانويا في حياته ~ 
لا تبكي على أي علاقة في الحياة لأن الذي تبكي من أجله لا يستحق ~ 
دموعك والشخص الذي يستحق دموعك لن يدعك تبكي أبدا ~ 
عامل الجميع بلطف وتهذيب حتى الناس الوقحين معك ~ 
ليس لأنهم غير لطيفيين بل لأنك أنت لطيف وقلبك نظيف ~ 
لا تبحث عن سعادتك في الأخرين وإلا ستجد نفسك وحيدا وحزين ~ 
بل ابحث عنها داخل نفسك وستشعر بالسعادة حتى لو بقيت وحيدا
السعادة دائما تبدو ضئيلة عندما نحملها بأيدينا الصغيرة 
لكن عندما نتعلم كيف نشارك بها سندرك كم هي كبيرة وثمينة ~ 
أربعة أشياء في حياتك لا تفعلها ~ 
فقد الثقة ونكث الوعد وتحطيم العلاقات وكسر القلب 
لأنها لا تحدث صوتا لكنها تحدث الكثير من الألم ~ 
~0 
¨ لا تبكي ¨ 
اذا تعرضت ل محنة المرض ..! 
ف كل دقيقه تعاني فيها تغسل فيها ذنوبك ..! 
~0~
¨ لا تبكي ¨ 
اذا أبتعد عنك أعز أصدقائك..! 
ولم يوضح لك الأسباب ..! 
ف هو من خسرك و ليس أنت ..! 
~0~
لا تبكي 
اذا اكتشفت أن أقرب الناس إليك هو ألذ أعدائك ..! 
و ل تحمد الله أنك لم تعش ب غفلة طوال عمرك ..! 
~0~ 
¨ لا تبكي¨ 
أذا ظلمك من أحسنت إليهم ..! 
ف لست أول مظلوم و ل تكن مظلوم ولا تكن ظالم ..! 
~0~
¨ لا تبكي ¨ 
على حبيب رحل وخلفك أشلاء مهشمه ..! 
ف لا بد من وجود شخصا آخر يلملم تلك الحطام 
~0~
همسة¨ 
ف هكذا هي الحياة مزيج من الحب / الدموع / الفراق / الغدر ..! 
فلنحاول ب كل ما نملك من قوه التماسك ضد الظروف ..! ​ 
التي تساعد على دمارنا وتحطيمنا ..! 
ف الحياة أجمل من أن نقضي ما تبقى من العمر ..! 
نذرف الدموع على من فقدناه ..! 
وفي المقابل هو لا يحسب أي حساب ل تلك الدموع المتناثره​ 
كنت هنا جو الرياض​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (9 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: لاتبكي*

¨ لا تبكي¨ 
أذا ظلمك من أحسنت إليهم ..! 
ف لست أول مظلوم و ل تكن مظلوم ولا تكن ظالم ..! 


[align=center] 
ررررررررررررائع جوووو
كل عباره اجمل من الاخرى
كانك تعيش بدواخلنا فتعبر عما يجول بداخلها
بوووووووورك قلمك
[/align]


----------



## جوو الرياض (10 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: لاتبكي*

يسلمووا اسعدني طلتك دااااااااااانة


----------

